# rockgazer69 wants muscles..&..needs advice



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2005)

i told Luke i'd start a journal... 

this is what i did today my neck is stiff so i skipped some stuff. i usually don't keep track n usually nothing hurts. well since new yrs i decided to try on a little muscle. now everything hurts kinda bad kinda good n i can't keep my hands off it. we have old universal equipment. the two numbers are confusing. there are little weight plates w numbers on both sides...









n the things arnold was doing for his abs raising his legs up while on the bench 3x25

takes me about an hour not quite. no good free weights there I'll buy some...

so laugh cry kick sand in my face lol. i am not hungry don't want to eat but cooked chicken. i'll try to eat more and quit coffee. tomorrow treadmill exercice bike n pool.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2005)

i'll make some charts


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2005)

190-345 when the leg press is set on this how much weight is that? i can do heavier but am afraid of getting hurt.


----------



## sara (Jan 7, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## Du (Jan 7, 2005)

Ya, good luck. Ill be checkin ya out.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2005)

Leg Press
190-345
10 x 1
8x1
few minutes later... (i wander all over sorry tyler was there) 
later plate that says 
165-300
10x1
8x1

Squats

plate that says 43-51
10x1
8x1
6x1

thing you sit on n pull down a bar?tag missing 
60lbs
10x1
8x1

Shoulder Press  tag on it says what it is.
50-65
10x1
40-55
10x1


seated butterfly thingy
17-37
10x1
8x1
14-29
20x1
15x1
12x1


Leg Extension
30-45 plate
10x1
20-30 plate
10x1

Leg Curl
36-17 these are the settings 
9x1
8x1

Bench Press
50-65 plate
10x1
8x1

Low Pulley 
30lbs 
underhand 
10x1
over
10x1


i think that's all this freaking card is messy...

oh yeah 
n the things arnold was doing for his abs raising his legs up while on the bench 3x25
i may have cheated. it was hurting my bones so i arched my back so i'd be on ass not bone.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Good luck


thanks but no prob i am very stubborn and competitive. just tell me what to do n i'll do that n then some... i've heard a couple things on the forum ..... hmmmm "cardio queen" n "i don't go for that feminine look" plus i'm going to vegas this year... thanks sara.


----------



## Du (Jan 7, 2005)

Quite the varied workout there... a generic upper body workout? 

"thing you sit on n pull down a bar?" is more commonly referred to as a "lat pulldown" or even just "pulldown". But hey, "thing you sit on and pull down a bar" has a nice ring to it. 

Well, now you have a benchmark against which you can compare all your future lifts.... good luck and lift heavy.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2005)

thanks i was hoping people would tell me what these things are n how much weight i should aim for.
i think the bench press 75-100 one is broke. it was froze right there...


----------



## Du (Jan 7, 2005)

How many workouts did you do?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2005)

just all this from like 7:25 to about 8:00 . 1 workout... not enough? i go every day but never used to strain myself. toner . want some muscles now.


----------



## Du (Jan 7, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> just all this from like 7:25 to about 8:00 . 1 workout... not enough? i go every day but never used to strain myself. toner . want some muscles now.


All these different lifts in one workout? IMO, you should make a set plan and stick to it. Toning has nothing to do with lots of lifts, it is a function of low fat plus large muscles. Lift heavy and eat a lot of the right foods, youll get there. 

What kind of time do you have for the gym? Do you want to lift 3x a week, 2x, etc?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2005)

every other day n i could use some help making a plan....


----------



## Du (Jan 7, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> every other day n i could use some help making a plan....


EOD = appx 3 days. 

How about this one? It worked real well for me for a long time:

Mon: Chest/Bis/Forearms
Wed: Back/Tris/Traps
Fri: Quads/Hams/Delts

This one is good, IMO, because after legs, you have 2 days off instead of just one. If this look OK to you, we can get more specific after.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2005)

why not do everything in 1 day? i have the time... but i'm listening


----------



## Du (Jan 7, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> why not do everything in 1 day? i have the time... but i'm listening


Well, youre a beginner. Fullbody workouts, most successfully utilitzed in HIT workouts, are a pretty advanced bodybuilding/powerbuilding technique. 

Im thinking something like this:

*Mon:*
Flat bench: 1x10, 1x8, 1x6
Incline bench: ame reps
Dumbell flye: same reps
Dumbell curl: same reps
Forearm curl: 2x20
Weighted crunches: 2x15

*Wed:* 
Pulldowns: 1x10, 1x8, 1x6
Bent-over row: same reps
Good-mornings (light weight): 2x20
Cable Pushdowns: 1x10, 1x8, 1x6
Tricep extensions: same reps
Shrugs: same reps

*Fri: *
Squats: 1x10, 1x8, 1x6
Leg Extensions: same reps
Leg Curls: Same reps
Calf raises: same reps
DB Military press: same reps
DB shoulder flyes: same reps

Before each workout, Id recommend about ten minutes on the bike to warm up. Post workout, Id recommend a good 5 min to stretch. 

This is a pretty simple workout, all laid out for ya. What do you think?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2005)

cool thanks n just aim for the most weight i can manage? i swim after i workout for at least 10 to 15 minutes. but will add the bike before. but i don't promise not to do more than a days worth in a day....


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 7, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Well, youre a beginner. Fullbody workouts, most successfully utilitzed in HIT workouts, are a pretty advanced bodybuilding/powerbuilding technique.



Nonsense.  What's wrong with full body routines for a beginner?  I often recommend them to beginners.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nonsense.  What's wrong with full body routines for a beginner?  I often recommend them to beginners.



I concur.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2005)

Well, I'm not entering this debate  Just coming in to wish you luck RG and if I can help any just let me know.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> cool thanks n just aim for the most weight i can manage? i swim after i workout for at least 10 to 15 minutes. but will add the bike before. but i don't promise *not *to do more than a days worth in a day....


sorry skipped a key word here. i really like the idea of a whole body work out every other day. my gym is always empty or 1 or 2 other people at the most. quiet, you can bring your own tunes and is open late so....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone n I probably will start off doing as much as i can in a day. n sometimes my days are like 50 hours long so..... i think the whole body one suits my personality....

(*Bruce* *Willis*): "Yippie-ki-yay, motherfucker ...  let's do this" (*me*)


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 8, 2005)

I can't beleive there are over 20 posts in here and none of them are Lukes !  LOL

Good luck ! Looks like you have plenty of qualified people inhere to guide you along .


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

i know, thank you. and where is Luke?


----------



## Stu (Jan 8, 2005)

nice logs!, if only i could read egyptian hieroglyphics j/k


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

well when i realized i had no chance of keeping track my 7 yr old found me something to write on. i thought it was funny when i went to rewrite it so i just posted it. admit it, it's cute.


----------



## Stu (Jan 8, 2005)

did you get your 7 seven yr old to write it as well


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> (*Bruce* *Willis*): "Yippie-ki-yay, motherfucker ... let's do this" (*me*)


 That's the spirit 

Die Hard is my favorite christmas movie.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

i love that. kinda sore though where can i get  a good massage?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i love that. kinda sore though where can i get a good massage?


I know this one place in canada


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

you me baby oil n an ass kickin right now mr.... canada.


----------



## sara (Jan 8, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> thanks but no prob i am very stubborn and competitive. just tell me what to do n i'll do that n then some... i've heard a couple things on the forum ..... hmmmm "cardio queen" n "i don't go for that feminine look" plus i'm going to vegas this year... thanks sara.



cardio queen?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> you me baby oil n an ass kickin right now mr.... canada.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 8, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Well, youre a beginner. Fullbody workouts, most successfully utilitzed in HIT workouts, are a pretty advanced bodybuilding/powerbuilding technique.
> 
> Im thinking something like this:
> 
> ...


Hiya RG!
Good luck!
Do u like this? This is a good, simple workout. (GG, DU)
U mentioned reps.
The 10 , 8, 6 scheme as mentioned...make sure you are near failure when u reach them.
(if u can do more than 10 reps...your weight is too light..adjust to heavier, and vice versa: if u can't do 10...drop weight so you can)
same with the concesutive sets.
If u want to adopt a whole bodyworkout, do it in a push / pull method:
ex: 
1) chest
2) legs
3) back
4) delts
5) arms (bis / tris)
do a different angle on different day
Mon:
Bench press, squat, pull downs, mil press, BB curls / Tricep Pressdowns
Wed:
Incline bench, leg press, rows, lateral raise, DB curls / Close grip Bench Press
fri:
flyes, leg curl/leg extensions, hyper extions or good mornings, upright rows, preacher curls / dips

or vary up...u will be hitting different angles all three days.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

thanks. no one has explained why the weight plates have 2 different numbers on them? i'm especially curious about the leg press one because i can push more but don't know if i should.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 8, 2005)

I have no idea what's up with your plates


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

might need to just check if the other number is metric. i heard something about stress load but


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2005)

swam 40 minutes today. and food. bleh i don't usually have much of an apetite.not a diet it's just a natural thing for me. today i've had nothing... not hungry. i know that needs to change. i'm thinking though, if i eat after i work out my body might think i needed to do that to get food and decide i need muscle? makes sense to me.  going to cook chicken now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> thanks. no one has explained why the weight plates have 2 different numbers on them? i'm especially curious about the leg press one because i can push more but don't know if i should.



Is there a brand name on the equipment?
I once trained on equipment with two sets of numbers and it was explained to me that the numbers represented a minimum and maximum weight throughout the range of motion.  Due to the cams and pulleys, the amount of resistance changed as the exercise was being performed. 

While some of the numbers seem plausible, the "190-345" on the leg press seems to be too large a difference.

Nix the metric idea.  1 kilogram = 2.2 lb, and the ratios of the numbers are not consistent.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

it's old universal equipment. i'll look it up later n post what i find but gotta get my butt there now....


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey RG, does this mean we are going to get progress pictures or what?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Hey RG, does this mean we are going to get progress pictures or what?


of course but 1st i need to locate Luis Royo so he can paint them. it's the look i'm going for lots of ass n thigh.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

Leg Press

190-345
10x1
215-390
10x1
240-435
10x1
265-480
10x1

i'll stick w the 265-480 one...

Leg Extension

20-30 
10x1
8x1
6x1
did them right after the press 

Butterfly Machine

17-37
15x1
10x1
8x1

Leg Curl

36-17
10x1
8x1
6x1

Shoulder Press

50-65
10x1
8x1
6x1

Pull Down
60
10x1
8x1
6x1

Cable Pushdown
40
10x1
8x1
6x1

Cable Curl
40
10x1
8x1
6x1

Cable Raises?
40
10x1
8x1
6x1

Bench Press

54-64
10x1
8x1
6x1

Squats
54-64
10x1
8x1
6x1
take 5
and repeat for 
nice booty 

Bent Knee Crunches
10x4

Arnold's Thingys
aka Leg Raises Knees Bent
10x4


i'm going to my friend paul's
to do free weights on cardio days
(every other day)
starting tomorrow
it's kinda weird to call a guy
n say "what do you have for
equipment?"

(*Bruce* *Willis*): "Yippie-ki-yay, motherfucker ... let's do this" (*me*)


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 9, 2005)

> take 5
> and repeat for
> nice booty


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> did you get your 7 seven yr old to write it as well


missed this lol no. my writing changes with my moods. i should have been a doctor.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

1/11


Leg Press
265-480
10x1
8x1
6x1

Leg Extension
30-40
10x1
8x1
6x1

Leg Curls
36-17
10x1
8x1
6x1

Squats
54-64
10x1
8x1
10x1
Take two
repeat

Shoulder Press
50-65
10x1
8x1
8x1

Bench Press
54-64
10x1
8x1
6x1

Pulldown
40
10x1
8x1
6x1

Pushdown
40
10x1
8x1
8x1

Cable Curls
40
10x1
8x1
6x1


Butterflys
17-37
15x1
12x1
10x1


Bent Knee Crunches
10x4

Arnold's Thingys
aka Leg Raises Knees Bent
10x4

(*Bruce* *Willis*): "Yippie-ki-yay, motherfucker ... let's do this" (*me*) (kinda ouch n why r my arms so shakey... )


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 12, 2005)

Progress is coming along nicely.  Keep at it, and make sure to post some updated pictures in the near future.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

thanks and i'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 12, 2005)

pics pics pics


----------



## RoCk79 (Jan 12, 2005)

i agree, we haven't seen any updated pics of you in a while!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

well when i have something to show besides the "feminine look" ... no panties this time.  i mean MORE clothes not less


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 12, 2005)

Now you've got me all confused


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 12, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> ... no panties this time.


i like the way you think


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> i like the way you think


lol i knew that'd backfire.


----------



## RoCk79 (Jan 12, 2005)

Girl you have a whole lot to show us, just show us and we will like all pics, clothes or non clothes.  LOL  But it would be great to see an updated photo!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2005)

1/13

10 min warm up on cycle

Squats
64-78
10x1
10x1
10x1

Leg Press
265-480
10x1
8x1
6x1

Leg Extension
30-40
10x1
8x1
6x1

Leg Curls
36-17
10x1
8x1
6x1

Shoulder Press
50-65
10x1
8x1
4x1  

Bench Press
54-64
10x1
8x1
6x1

Pulldown
60  
10x1
8x1
6x1

Pushdown
40
10x1
8x1
6x1

Cable Curls
40
10x1
8x1
6x1


Butterflys
17-37
10x1
8x1
6x1

and once again
Squats
64-78
10x1
10x1
10x1
 

Bent Knee Crunches
10x4

Arnold's Thingys
aka Leg Raises Knees Bent
10x4

10 min cool down on cycle

(*Bruce* *Willis*): "Yippie-ki-yay, motherfucker ... let's do this" (*me*)

 i used the "motherfucker" part of this near the end of some stuff... my gym was empty.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2005)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> Girl you have a whole lot to show us, just show us and we will like all pics, clothes or non clothes.  LOL  But it would be great to see an updated photo!!!



I concur


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2005)

1/15

Leg Press
265-400 
10x1
8x1
6x1

Leg Extension
30-40
10x1
8x1
6x1

Leg Curls
36-17
10x1
8x1
6x1

Pulldown
60  
10x1
8x1
6x1

Push Down
40
10x1
8x1
6x1

Shoulder Press
60
10x1
8x1
6x1

Squats
77-91 
10x5 

Butterfly
17-37
10x1
8x1
6x1

Cable Curls
40
10x1
8x1
6x1

Cable lift
40
10x1
8x1
6x1


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> thanks. no one has explained why the weight plates have 2 different numbers on them? i'm especially curious about the leg press one because i can push more but don't know if i should.


Is there a setting that you can change? To change it from a the high number to the low number?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2005)

no. i looked at one of the machines closer today and it says poundage, overload poundage. that's what the different numbers are.


----------



## Du (Jan 17, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> no. i looked at one of the machines closer today and it says poundage, overload poundage. that's what the different numbers are.


You cant switch them from "poundage" to "overload poundage"? 

Ive never heard those terms before.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2005)

Does anyone know what poundage overload poundage means?


----------



## vanity (Jan 17, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> no. i looked at one of the machines closer today and it says poundage, overload poundage. that's what the different numbers are.





They must be Farmed Poundages.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2005)

Are they as bad as farmed salmon?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 18, 2005)

are you using any free weights?  you'll make better progress if you don't stick completely with machines.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2005)

i'm going to buy some freeweights. just the bar at my gym is too heavy 45 pounds. no you can't cange the weight from 1 to the other i think what it means is that that is the weight or resistance your body feels as you move through the lift, press whatever.

anyway yesterday

1/17

Warm Up 10 mins Bike

Bench Press
50-65
10x1
8x1
6x1

Leg Extension
30-45
10x1
8x1
6x1

Leg Press
265-480
10x1
8x1
6x1

Pull Down
60
10x1
8x1
6x1

Leg Curl
36-17
10x1
8x1
6x1

Butterfly
17-37
10x1
8x1
6x1

Squat
77-91
10x4

Push Down
40
10x1
8x1
6x1

Shoulder Press
50
10x1
8x1
6x1

CableCurl
30
10x1
8x1
6x1

Navy Seal Crunches
10x4

Cool Down bike 10 minutes.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 18, 2005)

does your gym have dumbbells?  that would solve the problem of the bar being too heavy and get you going with free weights.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2005)

it isn't really what you'd call a gym. it's an old school weight room in a hotel up here. i like it cuz it's empty 99.9% of the time open late at night, you can crank whatever music you want, pool n hot tub are generally empty too, you can even bring your dog but the equipment is old n limited. there are two sets of dumbell things that are weight adjustable. they look weird n akward  guess i'll ask this guy that uses 'em what's up with them... thanks.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2005)

1/23

Warm Up 10 mins Bike

Bench Press
50-65
10x1
8x1
6x1
4x1

Leg Extension
30-45
10x1
8x1
6x1
4x1

Leg Press
265-480
10x1
8x1
6x1
4x1

Pull Down
60
10x1
8x1
6x1
4x1

Leg Curl
36-17
10x1
8x1
6x1
4x1

Butterfly
17-37
10x1
8x1
6x1
4x1

Squat
77-91
10x6

Push Down
40
10x1
8x1
6x1
4x1

Shoulder Press
50
10x1
8x1
6x1
4x1

CableCurl
30
10x1
8x1
6x1
4x1

Navy Seal Crunches
10x5

Cool Down bike 10 minutes.


----------



## Du (Jan 23, 2005)

Did you ever figure out the difference in numbers?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 23, 2005)

What's a navy seal crunch?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Did you ever figure out the difference in numbers?


yeah it's pounds and overload poundage. something to do with resistance i guess. there's no way to adjust it i think it's just supposedly what work load your moving as you move through the lift or press.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> What's a navy seal crunch?


i'll scan n post the exercise later it's something i got out of Men's Health.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> What's a navy seal crunch?


Sounds like a breakfast cereal


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2005)

1/25



Warm Up 10 mins Bike

Bench Press
50-65
10x1
8x1
6x1

Leg Extension
30-45
10x1
8x1
6x1

Leg Press
265-480
10x1
8x1
6x1

Pull Down
60
10x1
8x1
6x1

Leg Curl
36-17
10x1
8x1
6x1

Butterfly
17-37
10x1
8x1
6x1

Squat
89-105
10x1
8x1
6x1

Push Down
40
10x1
8x1
6x1

Shoulder Press
50
10x1
8x1
6x1

CableCurl
30
10x1
8x1
6x1

Navy Seal Crunches
10x5

Cool Down bike 10 minutes.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

> Cool Down bike 10 minutes.


Why do you have to let the bike cool down?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 26, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Why do you have to let the bike cool down?


 it gets all reved up from Tyler playing on it while i work out


----------



## sara (Jan 27, 2005)

rockgrazer, I really like your kitty avi


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

Why did the fisherman cross the stream?.........






Just for the Halibut.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 28, 2005)

were they_ farmed_ halibut? farmed salmon is so good but i guess it's horrible for you....


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 1, 2005)

the last time i went to work out there was a smell. a really bad smell. i can't go back there. i'm anal but this smell was a whole nother splash of hot wax.... i contemplated bringing lysol, the green apple stuff is really nice, couldn't do it  . so i just bought a weight bench n 110 lbs of weights, a barbell n two dumbell thingys. it's a nice bench but simple you can use it flat or inclined n it has a curling thing n things for leg extensions and leg curls. in a few months i'm upgrading to a nice home gym but this'll do for now. oh n having a heavy bag delivered  (i couldn't resist).


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 3, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i can't go back there. i'm anal but this smell was a whole nother splash of hot wax....


I equate splashes of hot wax with GOOD THINGS


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 6, 2005)

okay. i'd have been better off sticking with the gym smell and all than converting to home workouts. i'm horible at staying motivated. recently tho i have recommited and am doing better. a lot of bike riding and some cardio on a mini stair stepper i like but i need to utelize my weight bench a lot more and stick to it. it has an attatchment for leg work and a curling pad. so here is my equipment







 
 barbell bar and dumbell bars w 110lbs of weider metal plates.












 pilates resistance band.

 my diet is really clean. chicken, brown rice, oatmeal, beans, veggies, fruit. lots of water n a multi vitamin.

 i can feel my muscles taking form underneath the bodyfat but the bodyfat is not leaving soon enough to suit me. having a journal here motivated me before i quit the gym, and i'm moving to bangor sometime this spring where they have a gold's gym. in the meantime here i am again.


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 20, 2005)

hi sweety. i have a new journal now Little Wing get's serious. even has some new pics of what my body looks like now. trying to get back in shape. it's easy if i can stay motivated. funny u said hi... last night i dreamed i bought a house in florida. how have u been?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2006)

not sure if it's okay to write in n thus bump your old journal. just wanted to say my body has changed a lot since the 9/6/2005 entry.  i didn't really work out near as much as i should have in that time but the pics from then to now have been very motivating and convinced me to give my workouts more priority. i used photoshop to attatch the pics side by side or top bottom to compare. the camera doesn't lie n when it has something good to say it is very cool. 

also i wanted to thank everyone for the advice in here.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2006)

So where are the pics?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2006)

i put some new ones up in my new journal and the contest thread from dec 25th. in my journal some are 9/05.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

Du said:


> Well, youre a beginner. Fullbody workouts, most successfully utilitzed in HIT workouts, are a pretty advanced bodybuilding/powerbuilding technique.
> 
> Im thinking something like this:
> 
> ...



When I first started working out I was confused as to what a set was. So I would do these things 10-8-6 or whatever and then repeat that 2 more times. 10-8-6, 10-8-6, 10-8-6.... I walked home with my legs feeling like big hard ons and my arms would shake for hours after as I sat at the comp.... 

Go hard or go home.


----------

